# From Sig Op to Photo Tech?



## Mojo Magnum (19 Dec 2006)

As a former member of the media with related post secondary education I was intrigued by a recent presentation by the PAO's office and inquired as to the chances of joining that office.  Per usual I was given two answers.  OC said there are possiblities, pass up a memo, NCM chain said first step is to trade transfer to PHOTO TECH.

Can anyone confirm, deny or shed a little light in the darkness on this one?

How would a Sig move over to Photo tech?
Is Photo Tech really related to PAO's office?
Insight is welcome.


----------



## Gunner98 (19 Dec 2006)

With one year in CF it is a little early (normally 3-6 years of service) to apply for a "trade transfer" or to apply for a commissioning program.

Look at this link to CFAO 11-12 for more info:
http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/011-12_e.asp

Army OT Programs: http://www.army.gc.ca/1asg_hq/BPSO1/OccTrans.htm

Army Commissioning Programs: http://www.army.gc.ca/1asg_hq/BPSO1/CommProg.htm

ADM Hr Mil Instr 09/05: http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/instructions/engraph/0905_admhrmil_e.asp

Recruiting Info: http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=66&bhcp=1

Good luck, happy reading.


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Dec 2006)

> Is Photo Tech really related to PAO's office?



Gunner gave you some very valuable links - even I learned a thing or two about OT's!!

As far as you question about PAO being related to Photo Tech, the PAO is a "Public Affairs Officer" - and just that.  A Photo Tech, or Combat Photographer as they are now referred to as, is a tool used by the PAO from time to time, just as he or she has a number of RMS clerks in the office.  While not used exclusively by the PAO, a lot of your product will be PAO (PAFFO) related.  If your goal is to become a PAO, then you do not have to start by OT-ing to another trade - commission from the ranks (if you are an NCM) when you have sufficient time in, or apply for a reclassification if you're an officer-type.

Hope this all helps!!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2006)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> commission from the ranks (if you are an NCM) when you have sufficient time in,



I dont think you grasp the CFR concept very well.  You dont just stick up your hand when you hit a certain rank ( outstanding MCpl /Sgt and above by the way) and say "i think i will CFR now" !!!  If your CoC deems you suitable for comission they will offer it to you, not the other way around.  Some officer trades will only accept CFR candidates from certain NCM trades as well........there's more to it than you are leting on.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Dec 2006)

In the CF's current and continued rush to have a degreed offr corps, it seems to be easier now than ever before.  You do need your Chain of Comd's support but even folks with mediocre recommendations from supervisors are being commissioned ( I have seen at least 2 in the last 18 months).  It is the relevant degree that matters more unless it is an adverse write-up.  Sorry to say it, but it is the truth.


----------



## cp140tech (22 Dec 2006)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> In the CF's current and continued rush to have a degreed offr corps, it seems to be easier now than ever before.  You do need your Chain of Comd's support but even folks with mediocre recommendations from supervisors are being commissioned ( I have seen at least 2 in the last 18 months).  It is the relevant degree that matters more unless it is an adverse write-up.  Sorry to say it, but it is the truth.



 Are you thinking of the special commissioning plan?  I was under the impression that a CFR was a recommendation, not requiring a degree.  With the target officer trade being related to the NCM trade, like infanteer to infantry officer or AVN tech to AERE officer.

  I've seen a few techs commission into unrelated trades, but they came into the CF with degrees applicable to their new trade....  business degree into Logistics officer was one case via the SCP.

  Sorry if I'm out to lunch here, I was wrong once before.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Dec 2006)

How about Med Tech to MARS Officer, RMS Clerk to Log O, PMed to Pilot?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Dec 2006)

Gunner98 said:
			
		

> It is the relevant degree that matters more unless it is an adverse write-up.  Sorry to say it, but it is the truth.





			
				Gunner98 said:
			
		

> How about Med Tech to MARS Officer, RMS Clerk to Log O, PMed to Pilot?



Gunner98,

CFR does not require a degree in order to be considered. *Some* officer trades will only consider candidates from related NCM trades.  ANAV for instance will only CFR aesops.  Obviously not all trades have this policy.


----------



## Gunner98 (22 Dec 2006)

I will back away quietly. :-X The original post involved becoming a PAffO or a Photo Tech.  Photo Techs (or Imagery Techs as they are now referred to) don't always morph into PAffOs, I don't want to get wrapped around the CFR concept axle.  I admit I was out to lunch on the CFR discussion. :-[


----------

